
Jigsolved: Computer Vision to Solve Jigsaw Puzzles - benryon
http://blog.cornelltech.io/jigsolved-computer-vision-to-solve-jigsaw-puzzles/
======
kjeetgill
That has always been one of those pet projects I keep meaning to take another
crack at. Once a year or so I spend a weekend toying around with opencv in
python and see what I can do.

Unlike the parent post I've always wanted to solve it geometrically, not
visually. Think solving a puzzle from the backs of the pieces.

~~~
supermdguy
I actually did this once, with a 100 piece puzzle. It took about an hour.
There were several pairs of pieces that looked like they fit, and even felt
almost right, but weren't correct. It might be possible with computer vision,
as long as you set the right tolerance of how tightly the pieces should fit
together.

------
Someone
This is a field of active research, with wildly varying approaches.

For example,
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/225796422_Solving_j...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/225796422_Solving_jigsaw_puzzles_by_computer)
uses puzzle shapes only, and
[http://webee.technion.ac.il/~ayellet/Ps/15-PT.pdf](http://webee.technion.ac.il/~ayellet/Ps/15-PT.pdf)
works with square pieces.

(both randomly picked from a google search; I don’t know what the state of the
art is, and am still looking for the smartphone app that does this)

------
tobinfricke
Can it solve this?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternity_II_puzzle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternity_II_puzzle)

~~~
talltimtom
If you have a picture of the solution it can tell you how to put the pieces
yes.

------
petters
Does not really solve puzzles. Just locates a single piece with sift.

~~~
kjeetgill
I agree it's hardly a complete solution but it's like 70% of it, right?
Especially if the goal was just to build a human aide.

That said, it's going to fail hard if your puzzle is a magic eye puzzle.

~~~
lozenge
Do most people keep the solution visible while solving a jigsaw?

------
anfractuosity
[http://archive.darpa.mil/shredderchallenge/](http://archive.darpa.mil/shredderchallenge/)
was pretty cool, in a related note.

------
LyndsySimon
Does this remind anyone else of Snow Crash? :)

